# whats this ford worth????



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

its a 95 f250 351 engine,one owner, only 18,000 original miles, guy is a state cop so he never drove the truck, he only used it to plow his driveway, and drive around his farm. comes with an 8 foot fisher. has alittle rust on the front bumper, and alittle right behind the front wheels, he wants to sell it and buy a smaller truck, so i wanna see what its worth before i go and offer him anything.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd say about $4k. Low miles aren't always a good thing. Personally I'd rather have that truck with 100k b/c then I'd know it was drivin. Sitting is the worst thing for a truck IMHO.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah i kinda feel the same way, its def got signs from sitting. i just like it because i know it wasnt beat to death, and i know it was taken care of for the most part. other then never really driving.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Give him 3k for it. Run that truck till it's nice and hot then check the oil pressure on it.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

pay close attention to rear spring hangers, radiator support, oil pan, and exhaust manifolds - these are all very common areas to rust on these trucks. looks like quite a bit of body rust judging from the photo. if you buy it and plan to keep it, take care of that rust before its too late. thats the biggest enemy of these trucks.

based on pic and description, 3-4k sounds about right.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

got-h2o;864146 said:


> I'd say about $4k. Low miles aren't always a good thing. Personally I'd rather have that truck with 100k b/c then I'd know it was drivin. Sitting is the worst thing for a truck IMHO.


x2. We see that all the time, people are trying to trade them in and don't want to believe that we would put the same money in it with 80k or 20k.

If the plow is in good shape and the truck is good mechanically I'd say you could pay $5000 as long as your buying it to use and not sell.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

offer 3 and go from there.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i wouldn't buy it, i bet all the fluid is original except for the motor oil, and im sure it has encountered some mostuire over the years, i bet if you start using that truck every day everythings going to start to leak. id rather have one with 100k


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'm opposet, every low mile truck we've bought has been amazing and had none of the issues a high mile one had. i'd say its worth more, if only the body was perfect..which its not..so idk what to ask..other then somewhere around kbb/nada in your area.

that truck here would go for a good bit more, just saw a nice '95 460 auto xlt with a plow go for $8k with 49k miles


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

$3k or walk away.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

that has 18 k ???


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been sitting around.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I sold my 94 F-250 with a Boss V-blade and 104k on it for $4,500. Start at $3k and go from there.


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

Im not quite buying the 18k thing. It's tough to tell from the pic but besides the rust on the bumper and the RFQP, there is a bunch of **** on the dash. Even a 1995 with 18k miles on it should look prettier than that.

Mine is a 94 and had 97k when I bought it. The rust is a killer. I had a major frame crack that needed work and the rust issues have been ongoing. It gets into everything. Every job I try to do on the truck, I have to fight the damage the rust has done.

BTW, the gas tanks are both probably shot too.

I agree---with the plow--3k or walk away. And be good with a wrench.


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

is it auto or standard? i had friend that pulled the fuses on the odometer and the milage never went up on the standard! just a thought ,


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

trust me its a one owner 18k mile truck, the guys been a good friend of the family, and a CT state trooper, he had 2 of these trucks and sold the other one a few years back, he only uses it to plow his driveway, and tooling around his property, loading wood and crap in it..


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Are you gonna buy it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i dunno i gotta see what he wants for it, i have no idea what it weighs dave lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;873046 said:


> How much does it weigh?


Don't ask personal questions about his GF.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;873594 said:


> Don't ask personal questions about his GF.


I've seen his girlfriend and I suggest he gets a dually.


----------

